# Celeste is in my town with meteor shower!



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey guys, Celeste is in my town and there's a meteor shower going on! Post here and I'll send you a Dodo code, tips are appreciated but not required. I like hybrids, NMT, in-game bells, and furniture items on my wishlist. (Posted a link below.) I'll probably have to invite people in groups depending on how many want to visit, but I'll be up for another few hours for anyone who is interested. : - )

https://villagerdb.com/user/morifarty/list/wishlist Wishlist!

Rules:
1. Don't talk to villagers
2. Don't run through or pick flowers or take anything!
3. Have fun hehe <3


----------



## fruitloop (Apr 15, 2020)

hi! id love to visit! i can bring an antique chair!


----------



## Savato (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come by..will bring Anatomical Model


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 15, 2020)

would love to visit !


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2020)

can I pop on over real quick?


----------



## Sami (Apr 15, 2020)

May I swing by?


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> can I pop on over real quick?





Bunnybea said:


> I'd love to come by..will bring Anatomical Model





fruitloop said:


> hi! id love to visit! i can bring an antique chair!





Savato said:


> Can I visit?



Yep, y'all can be the first group, I'll message you guys!


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to pop by just for a few min. But I don't have anything to give :C


----------



## Pickler (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come. I have the anatomical model for you.


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to come too if possible! Think I have the moss ball in my inventory to give you


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> I’d love to come too if possible! Think I have the moss ball in my inventory to give you





Pickler said:


> I'd like to come. I have the anatomical model for you.





Kanjiidesu said:


> I would love to pop by just for a few min. But I don't have anything to give :C





Sami said:


> May I swing by?



Y'all can be part of the next group, I'll message you guys in a minute ^^


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit. :')


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

ahousar97 said:


> I'd like to visit. :')


If you're still interested, I'll message you the code!


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm still interested, although I have a favor.
I mainly want to stay for the stars. I have all Celeste recipes. xD
She just gives me star fragments now...


----------



## Sara? (Apr 15, 2020)

Could i also come by ? so i can wish on the stars ?


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

ahousar97 said:


> I'm still interested, although I have a favor.
> I mainly want to stay for the stars. I have all Celeste recipes. xD
> She just gives me star fragments now...


That's fine! I'll be keeping my gates open for a bit longer so you can stay to wish! : - )


----------



## icyii (Apr 15, 2020)

PMed you


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 15, 2020)

morifarty said:


> That's fine! I'll be keeping my gates open for a bit longer so you can stay to wish! : - )


Thanks so much! :'3


----------



## Sara? (Apr 15, 2020)

I am looking for XL star fragment, could i come over too to wish on them ?


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> I am looking for XL star fragment, could i come over too to wish on them ?


Yep, I'll message you the Dodo code! ^^


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Apr 15, 2020)

I have the fortune telling set! may i come over to wish as well?


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

MalinkaLuna said:


> I have the fortune telling set! may i come over to wish as well?


Yep, I'll message you the Dodo code now!


----------



## fashions (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come visit too! ^^ I have 2 things from your furniture WL that I can bring


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

fashions said:


> I'd like to come visit too! ^^ I have 2 things from your furniture WL that I can bring


Messaged you!


----------



## kuxip (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit! If that's okay c:


----------



## morifarty (Apr 15, 2020)

kuxip said:


> I'd like to visit! If that's okay c:


Yep, I'll message you the Dodo code!


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey I can bring you the wood burning stove! I also have a different variant of the globe, do you want it?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 15, 2020)

if this is still open I can bring you the velvet stool?


----------



## Roberta_F (Apr 15, 2020)

morifarty said:


> Hey guys, Celeste is in my town and there's a meteor shower going on! Post here and I'll send you a Dodo code, tips are appreciated but not required. I like hybrids, NMT, in-game bells, and furniture items on my wishlist. (Posted a link below.) I'll probably have to invite people in groups depending on how many want to visit, but I'll be up for another few hours for anyone who is interested. : - )
> 
> https://villagerdb.com/user/morifarty/list/wishlist Wishlist!
> 
> ...


Is it too late to come?


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come, if you are still free


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 15, 2020)

i would love to visit


----------



## PatrickW (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to visit as well. How many IGB would you like?


----------

